# Acu-Rite Wireless Digital Cooking and Barbeque Thermometer $12.99 On WOOT



## beer-b-q (Oct 8, 2009)

*Woot has a cheap thermometer on today.*

http://www.woot.com/

Acu-Rite Wireless Digital Cooking and Barbeque Thermometer $12.99  $5 Shipping


----------



## slim (Oct 8, 2009)

which would be a better thermometer...this or the maverick....for the money?


----------



## bud lite (Oct 8, 2009)

I found and bought the same thing at Wal-Mart in Joplin, Mo for $19.95.

I like it because I can hear the alarm beeper.
These old ears can't hear high freqs very good any more.
But, I can hear this one.
Attachment 22730


----------



## bwd (Oct 8, 2009)

I just picked one up.  I hope it works well.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 8, 2009)

I hope so too, I bought 2 of them at that price...


----------



## pandemonium (Nov 2, 2009)

if thats the same one walmart sells? i returned mine, it was reading ok then out of nowhere it was reading way high. maybe just a bad one but i dont like the delay it takes to get to actual temps i guess because of of being wireless


----------



## ddave (Nov 2, 2009)

Maverick ET-73.

Better feature set.

Dave


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 2, 2009)

Paul why didn't you tellme about this last weekend so I wouldn't have gone out and bought another thermo meter. I could have bought thhis one and a brisket to use it on. Dam the luck.


----------



## ddave (Nov 2, 2009)

With all the bad reviews the Acurites have had I don't know that I'd want to trust a $25 brisket to a $12 thermo.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## warthog (Nov 2, 2009)

I purchased one and it seems to be working fine. Geeez for $12 bucks it's a great bargain.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Nov 2, 2009)

dave -

i must ahve gotten a good accu-rite. it was spot-on accurate, but unfortunately the insulation on the probe wire couldn't stand up to me opening and closing the lid, even tho i was careful. 

it only lasted one summer, but it worked great while it did.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 2, 2009)

I posted them 10-08-2009, 12:09 AM only 9 minutes after they went on sale... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It was a 1 day only sale ...  

You need to check www.woot.com every day for their sales as they are only one day and sometimes only for an hour or till they sell out...

I bought a pair of them for backups...


----------



## thadius65 (Nov 2, 2009)

Returned mine to Wally World after one cook.  POS in my opinion.  Either I got a bad one, or they are just junk.  I prefer my maverick's and oregon scientific's.


----------



## bill in mn (Nov 12, 2009)

I got one of these on woot and it worked great until I washed it. I had this one in the UDS for a smoker temp ,it was run through a potatoe.Well the dried on potatoe junk was stuck pretty good so I thought a good soaking would do the trick...well it didn't ruined it.Now I get the instructions out "DO NOT SUBMERSE THE TEMP PROB" we my fault so I called Acu rite and wanted to buy a new probe,well the don't have them so she sent me a complete digital /wireless  thermometer no charge.Thought I would share this with the group.Good service in my book.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Nov 12, 2009)

bill - 

what was the number you called? i ahd an accurite over the summer and loved it - it was very accurate and worked well but the probe crapped on me - would love to see if i could have it replaced.


----------



## bill in mn (Nov 12, 2009)

I called   1.800.0565  and went through the phone menu and I believe they had me call 1.800.1252  .they are closed right now but try the first # and they will give you the option to get "ACU-Rite and I talked with a lady named Candie.Like they say "You don't ask  You don't get"good luck


----------



## tasunkawitko (Nov 12, 2009)

thanks, bill!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Nov 13, 2009)

i got the number (877.221.1252) and they are indeed sending a new probe - thanks again, bill!!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 28, 2009)

a little follow-up to this discussion.

i contacted accurite and they not only sent a new probe, they sent a new unit plus another probe. 

this one seems to be just as accurate as the first, and the enw design of the probe seems much better. instead of being covered with a typical plastic insulation, the probe wire has a tough, flexible insulation similar to braided radiator hoses.

three cheers for accu-rite customer service!


----------



## wmarkw (Dec 29, 2009)

2 of my accurite probes busted over the last few months and then my trusty maverick died on me too this past weekend.  I came to this section to research thermos and read the above post so I said why not and called.  They're sending me out 2 new units!!  I'm so tired of spending $15+ for thermos that break so I'm glad I read this thread.  The CSR mentioned she is sending me a unit that is designed for smoking, a new one they have.


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 30, 2009)

See now that is just cool stuff there. Be sure to bring pics and a review, positive or negative. I think it's really cool when customer service actually follows through and stands behind their products.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 30, 2009)

wmarkw - i suspect that i received the same "new" design. when yours arrived, please let me know what you've got.

thanks -

ron


----------



## wmarkw (Dec 30, 2009)

Will do.  i take it you might not be thrilled w/ this new one?  I'm sure they're not as good as the maverick but heck I'll take what I can get.  Speaking of maverick they sent me a new probe a year or so ago and I wanted to see if they would send me another.  Their CSRs only answer the phone between 1-4 pm est I couldn't get anyone to pick up.  I guess I will email them.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 30, 2009)

in the contrary, i am impressed with accurite's efforts. the unit itself is very accurate (tested both in an ice slurry and in boiling nwater) and the new probe wire, assuming that's what i have, is well-thought-out. 

looks good to me, but i haven't yet been able to test it except in the oven on some bread. when temperatures warm up a little here in northern montana, i'll be looking forward to trying it in the smoker!


----------



## wmarkw (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok good.  Now I can't wait to get them.  Hopefully they sent them out this week.


----------



## wmarkw (Jan 2, 2010)

well can't complain but could of used these yesterday! Just dropped off by fedex home delivery. They look good!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jan 2, 2010)

those are different than the one i received, but they look good!


----------

